# graduating trade school and looking for opinions



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome to the show


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If you're willing to travel, a lot of the really big jobs around the country are union, and often times come with lots of OT and whatnot. Make bank, and stash it, don't spend it. That's where most kids in their early 20s make a mistake.

Believe me when I say that in a few years, impressing girls with flashy s**t goes really far down on your priority list. Better to figure that out young :thumbup:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Believe me when I say that in a few years, impressing girls with flashy s**t goes really far down on your priority list. Better to figure that out young :thumbup:


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:this is Hillarious....and true


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Nobody would bother working if there weren't ladies to impress.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

stuiec said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:this is Hillarious....and true


Hell yeah it's true. I'm married now, I gave up on impressing people.

However, I was at the grocery store yesterday and I turned a corner in the aisle and there was a really hot MILF lady there, trying to reach something on the top shelf. She saw me (I'm 6'3") and brightened up and asked if I could help her reach whatever it was. I did, and she was grateful and thankful and all that, and the whole time my mind was racing about what the perfect thing to say would be. I wanted to be funny but not weird, and cool but not desperate, like hot girls asking me for favors was a regular occurance.

It was totally bizarre, I instantly and automatically reverted to 20-year old Eric.

Anyway all I managed to come up with was a mild chuckle and, "Ya know, someday I'll be in a situation where I need a short person to get something off a bottom shelf for me."

I probably would have been better off keeping my mouth shut than uttering that doozy.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mikegee (Jan 21, 2012)

hahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

$22 to start out of tech school??? Wow, that's the highest I ever heard for a tech school grad. Geesh, when I got out the going rate was $9 and I managed to get myself $10.
Eh, that was in 01'. Inflation is a bitch!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> $22 to start out of tech school??? Wow, that's the highest I ever heard for a tech school grad. Geesh, when I got out the going rate was $9 and I managed to get myself $10.
> Eh, that was in 01'. Inflation is a bitch!


I started at 10 and got 12 in 3 months.

Everything is inflated in California I hear.

We should make like mexicans and work in CA, then take our money back home where it's worth more. :thumbup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

If you want all of the following, and in writing,* join the union*:

1. fair wages, that are in black and white for all to see
2. pension plan that pays well when you choose to retire
3. health care insurance for you and your family 
4. have an annuity retirement account that money is put into weekly
5. etc.........


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If the union apprenticeship program can keep you working I would go that route. You can always leave later if it doesn't work out, but later it will be harder to get in. Union shops suck ass like the rest and they will tend to use apprentice labor when they can. Once you turn out it's a different story and there might be a long wait on the books, but at that point you have options.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

My opinion as an owner of a union shop.

If you can get in the union.

You will generally have the following
better wages
beter benefits
portability of those wages and benefits
and a good retirement.

This assumes you can get in a local and the local has consistent work.

As a young man I seriously would consider union and traveling to the big projects with OT.

You can see the country and get paid to travel take all the OT money and bank it.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

brian john said:


> My opinion as an owner of a union shop.
> 
> If you can get in the union.
> 
> ...


That is a great way to say it Brian. I knoww several guys that were my apprentices in the 90's today they own their homes and live debt free. That is a major accomplishment in 10 years.


----------



## mikegee (Jan 21, 2012)

it looks like union is the safer route.. The only thing i was worried about was the downtime in the union but my instructor said if i manage my money well it shouldn't be a problem.. Now all i have to do is get into the union hahahahaha


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

It almost wouldn't hurt to try and buy a house as soon as possible. The prices are lower now then they will ever be. Seems like that's one of the very few good things about this economy.


----------



## mikegee (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah i actually been saving money up for a house but i think im going to wait till im about 25 i think a house would be too much for me right now specially if im gunna be traveling a lot just going to look for a cheap appartment


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mnelectrician said:


> It almost wouldn't hurt to try and buy a house as soon as possible. *The prices are lower now then they will ever be*. Seems like that's one of the very few good things about this economy.


We hope and pray, even the atheists are praying on this one.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> We hope and pray, even the atheists are praying on this one.


Nope, just solemnly considering :thumbup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

What is Everest?
Do you get any trade experience from them?


----------



## mikegee (Jan 21, 2012)

everest college is a trade school you can look it up on google. course is 9 months long. took this right off the website


Through the Electrician diploma program, students can learn skills of electrical safety, tools and theory, the National Electrical Code (NEC), conduit bending, residential and commercial wiring, power distribution, advanced code concepts and motors, industrial controls, Programmable Logic Controllers (PLCs), personal development, jobsite management, fire and security alarms, voice, data, TV, signaling systems and fiber optics. Laboratory experience is an integral part of the program.

Graduates of the Electrician diploma program are qualified for entry-level or trainee positions with employers of commercial and residential electricians, preventive maintenance electricians, production electricians, bench electricians, repair electricians, industrial maintenance electricians, programming electricians, maintenance technicians, field service electricians, installation electricians, and any manufacturing industry or market sector employer that has a need for electricians.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

mikegee said:


> hello everyone!
> a little bit about myself im 21 male going to school at everest college doing the electrical program. iv had 100% attendance, on honors with a 4.0, an ambassador and willing to travel anywhere. Im set to graduate school in 2 more months and i'm still a little iffy on if i should go union or non union. Iv talked to all of my instructors and they all have very different opinions on union vs non union.. a few hate unions a few love unions. i was wondering what your opinions are about union (ibew440) vs non union in california. About 5 students that just graduated got hired non union by a contractor coming out of school making 22$ an hour which i thought was really good so iv been on the fences about what decision to make. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated!
> thanks a lot guys!


Welcome. Odd, this name was not availible when I signed up.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Most technical/trade schools are bull$hit.

If anyone needs to raise awareness for anything, it'd be to show what money grabs these "schools" are.


----------



## mikegee (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah i would have to agree with you frasbee but before going to this trade school i didnt have a clue with anything electrical so im glad i went, i'v learned a lot.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

mikegee said:


> yeah i would have to agree with you frasbee but before going to this trade school i didnt have a clue with anything electrical so im glad i went, i'v learned a lot.


I don't know what you paid for it, but I hope you're not going to be spending the next 5 years trying to pay it off. Many of them can cost 15 grand and up and don't count towards any higher degree or are even recognized by employers.

Don't decided to go union or not, just start working and as you gain experience you'll figure it all out. Just go with whomever will hire you, keep quiet, try to absorb as much as you can with whomever you're working and move on if the money and opportunity is there.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah,
I hope it isnt one of those for profit scams that saddle you with a massive "student loan"

Oh Crap!!
Its like 20+ grand for the course!!

http://disclosures.everest.edu/disclosures/everest-college-san-bernardino.pdf


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If these guys could just be a helper for a small shop for a year and take minimum wage they could maybe live lean but get a decent OJT experience and no debt to pay off.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Yeah,
> I hope it isnt one of those for profit scams that saddle you with a massive "student loan"
> 
> Oh Crap!!
> ...


HOLY MOLY, Seems a cash cow for sure. I’d bet his first year in apprenticeship open shop or union that should cost him little to nothing will beat to death the 20,000.00 he spent at Everest.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> HOLY MOLY, Seems a cash cow for sure. I’d bet his first year in apprenticeship open shop or union that should cost him little to nothing will beat to death the 20,000.00 he spent at Everest.


Hes trying. More than most young people these days. It just pains me to see them paying that kind of money for a certificate that will not get them past a shovel and chipping hammer.


----------



## mikegee (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah the program was pretty expensive but i got a few grants and stuff that kept the cost down. it is still a lot like you guys were saying but having no electrical experience i thought it was well worth it. They also have a lot of big contractors that pass through the school every month or so and hire 3-5 students every time they come down so i think its worth the money.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

Bestest way to electric experiencings is began in a militarys.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mikegee said:


> yeah the program was pretty expensive but i got a few grants and stuff that kept the cost down. it is still a lot like you guys were saying but having no electrical experience i thought it was well worth it. They also have a lot of big contractors that pass through the school every month or so and hire 3-5 students every time they come down so i think its worth the money.


 
I want to be cautious in what I am about to say, because I think you most likely thought this was the best way into the trade. But in my opinion while all knowledge is helpful you could have gotten better experience and education with a job and free school from the IBEW and sometimes the ABC (or similar)

In addition those grants are paid for by tax payers and often these types of schools are setup to reap the benefits of well meaning government programs and the fact that you get a good education means nothing to the school.

A good test for the viability of a trade school is, do they advertise on TV during Judge Judy, Oprah and the Price Is Right. If so RUN away.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

I went to a school like that 17000 tuition and 3000 for housing for a and it was a nine month program. Sucked. Also I was told there would not be more than 12 guys in the classes there's was 38.. then I was told it would he 80% hand on than 20% classroom. It was actually the other way round. Horrible school.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

If I could do it over I'd take a few wiring or motor classes in the local community college. To gain a little bit.


----------



## mikegee (Jan 21, 2012)

brian john said:


> I want to be cautious in what I am about to say, because I think you most likely thought this was the best way into the trade. But in my opinion while all knowledge is helpful you could have gotten better experience and education with a job and free school from the IBEW and sometimes the ABC (or similar)
> 
> In addition those grants are paid for by tax payers and often these types of schools are setup to reap the benefits of well meaning government programs and the fact that you get a good education means nothing to the school.
> 
> A good test for the viability of a trade school is, do they advertise on TV during Judge Judy, Oprah and the Price Is Right. If so RUN away.



i would have to agree with you. The thing is i looked into ibew and abc even went as far as applying for the apprenticeships there and had no luck. My next option after that was to go into a trade school and see what it could do for me and i think it has done a lot in my opinion. Its opened up a lot of doors for me that i previously could never get open without any knowledge. Damn i sound like one of their reps hahahaha. I'm not trying to convince anyone about everest because if someone were to ask me their opinion id tell them not to go also but i think you get what you give into the program. Thats why iv been trying to bust my ass to be the top electrical student in the school which i think will benefit me at the end of this.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

mikegee said:


> i would have to agree with you. The thing is i looked into ibew and abc even went as far as applying for the apprenticeships there and had no luck. My next option after that was to go into a trade school and see what it could do for me and i think it has done a lot in my opinion. Its opened up a lot of doors for me that i previously could never get open without any knowledge. Damn i sound like one of their reps hahahaha. I'm not trying to convince anyone about everest because if someone were to ask me their opinion id tell them not to go also but i think you get what you give into the program. Thats why iv been trying to bust my ass to be the top electrical student in the school which i think will benefit me at the end of this.


You know, that's actually all that matters.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

michael3 said:


> You know, that's actually all that matters.


 
Yep and

You cannot regret what you have done, make the most of what you learned and good luck in the future.


----------



## mikegee (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> I don't know what you paid for it, but I hope you're not going to be spending the next 5 years trying to pay it off. Many of them can cost 15 grand and up and don't count towards any higher degree or are even recognized by employers.
> 
> Don't decided to go union or not, just start working and as you gain experience you'll figure it all out. Just go with whomever will hire you, keep quiet, try to absorb as much as you can with whomever you're working and move on if the money and opportunity is there.


I'd have to disagree with you. Maybe "private" tech schools but the school that I went to has programs that are nationally known (Instrumentation and Welding) and the graduates are highly sought after. The union now goes to the school to get apprentices because of how well they teach us. But its also a 2 year degree specifically for Residential, Commercial and Industrial work.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Just a general observation here. It strikes me as mildly humorous but slightly sad how optimistic, hopeful, and upbeat newbies are to the trade. I felt the same way when I started. "Yeah, this is great! I'm making something of myself! This is the first day of the rest of my life!"

In a few short years all these n00bs will figure that being an electrician is just another f**king job.

Disclosure: I am dedicated to my career and enjoy it, and I am also an apprenticeship instructor. I believe in educating the next generation of tradespeople. I just don't have any illusions about the whole thing.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Just a general observation here. It strikes me as mildly humorous but slightly sad how optimistic, hopeful, and upbeat newbies are to the trade. I felt the same way when I started. "Yeah, this is great! I'm making something of myself! This is the first day of the rest of my life!"
> 
> In a few short years all these n00bs will figure that being an electrician is just another f**king job.
> 
> Disclosure: I am dedicated to my career and enjoy it, and I am also an apprenticeship instructor. I believe in educating the next generation of tradespeople. I just don't have any illusions about the whole thing.


Not for me I was, I was happy to have a job paying a decent wage in 1970 after completing high school with no real ideas of what the future held. And from that day to today 42 years later I am just as content and pleased with my choices.

This was and is a great way to make a living


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

This job is the adventure.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

cccp sparky said:


> This job is the adventure.


----------



## grizzlychaw (Feb 25, 2012)

I am in the same boat as the original poster, I'll be finishing electrician trade school in a couple months (although mine was a 2 year program at $15,000)
I knew very little about the field before I took class. I am a top student now, not as smart as OP 4.0 GPA but pretty darn close. I Was thinking about joining the union apprenticeship.
Up here they count my 2 year program as 1 year off of the 5 year apprenticeship. The union came to visit the school. My instructors who told me that they might be ok to work for, except after you get your journeyman license the work is scarce.
And reading a poster elsewhere on this site seemed to somewhat confirm that.

I'm excited to go to work soon. The only experience I have is trade school, and remodeling my dads home with him.
The main appeal of the union to me is healthcare, and retirement. With continued education. But I want to be able to put in 40 hr weeks or more if I can.
I'd love to hear some feedback, not to hijack the OP's thread, but we're both in similar boats so I figure it should apply to both situations.


----------

